# K9 Sport Rules...



## Victoria Harter (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm just wondering is there any rules in any dog sports that states you can not trial a female dog that is in heat? Or that the female must trial last? Has this subject ever came up in any dog sports? What is everyone's opinion on this?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In schutzhund, a female in season goes last in OB & Protection.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In IPO the female must trial last, in KNPV the female may not trial. Both stated in the rules

Not rialing at all is big nonsense imo, in practisce you will come across females in heath so the argument the (male) dogs will be distracted is a non-argument.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

In Schutzhund:

Bitches In Season - bitches may participate in all events with the exception of the AD, however they must be kept apart from the rest of the applicants. They are shown according to schedule in phase "A" (Tracking); in all other phases they are shown as the last competitors at the end of the trial. If there are several in-season entered, they are to draw for positions among themselves, starting at the end of the trial. 



I personally would not trial my bitch at that time....she is definitely not herself performance wise during this time.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Have to go last in MR.


----------



## Kim Gossmeyer (Feb 24, 2007)

I think in a lot of sports they make a female in heat go last. 

I am with Lacey though, my bitch isn't herself when its that time and I wouldn't even attempt to trial her then! She is a Sh*thead when its that time!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We have a Presa bitch that is full blown but will trial Sat for her Sch II. Definately will go last cause the boys are all in love.
It will be interesting because she's a bit ......err...goofy right now.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Lacey Vessell said:


> In Schutzhund:
> 
> Bitches In Season - bitches may participate in all events with the exception of the AD, however they must be kept apart from the rest of the applicants.


Hmmm, too bad they can't make her run out in front. It'd make the ride a lot shorter!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

And a lot less peddling for those behind her!!!


----------

